
Mocket: for all kinds of socket 'animals', webclients included -with SSL support - mindflayer
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/mocket
======
mindflayer
Here is a toy example to understand how to use Mocket.
[https://github.com/mindflayer/mocketoy](https://github.com/mindflayer/mocketoy)

